# Cho trẻ sơ sinh uống nước nên hay không nên?



## ngoclan (14/11/19)

Vì sợ con khát, một số mẹ bỉm sữa cứ có thói quen hằng ngày cho trẻ uống mỗi 2 bình sữa là 1 bình nước từ suốt thời điểm bé mới sinh ra cho đến mãi sau này.






Sợ con khát vì không được cung cấp đủ lượng nước cần thiết ngoài sữa bột hoặc sữa mẹ, nhiều bố mẹ bỉm sữa có thói quen cho bé sơ sinh uống nước khá nhiều, thậm chí là 2 bình sữa - 1 bình nước, đến khi trẻ béo nước, có vấn đề về thận hoặc còi xương suy dinh dưỡng thì mới giật mình tá hoả, thì ra trước giờ điều mình làm là sai lầm, là nguy hiểm cho bé.

*Lượng nước trung bình cần thiết cho bé mỗi ngày:*
Các bố mẹ biết đấy, trung bình mỗi ngày người lớn với cân nặng gấp hơn 20 lần so với bé sơ sinh mà mỗi ngày chỉ được khuyến cáo bổ sung từ 1,5 đến 2 lít nước là vừa đủ, vậy mà trẻ con nhỏ tí ti đã được cung cấp nước gần 300 đến 500m mà sợ khát, còn bắt cháu uống thêm sữa mẹ, liệu đây có phải là điều hợp lý hay không?
Từ 0 đến 6 tháng, nguồn dinh dưỡng chính thức và đầy đủ nhất của trẻ chính là sữa mẹ(hoặc sữa công thức thay thế) trong nguồn sữa này cung cấp rất lớn lượng nước vừa đủ cho trẻ nên không cần có bất cớ một ngụm nước nào khác nữa.
Trẻ từ  tháng trở lên bắt đầu hành trình ăn dặm mới bắt đầu cho uống vài ngụm nhỏ lúc trẻ có biểu hiện khát hay tráng miệng ngay sau khi trẻ ăn dặm, ăn thô hoặc ăn thức ăn đặc hơn sữa.
Khi bé 1 tuổi, đã ăn dặm nhiều và uống sữa tươi (whole milk) thì lúc đó mẹ mới bắt đầu cung cấp nước cho con yêu theo nhu cầu của bé.

*Nguy hiển khi cho trẻ uống quá nhiều nước:*

*



*
_Cho trẻ uống nhiều nước chắc chắn là con sẽ bị no nước, uống ít lại_​
Nếu cho uống quá nhiều và kéo dài sẽ gây NGỘ ĐỘC NƯỚC, cơ thể con yêu không thải được lượng nước thừa khiến mãu trở nên loãng quá mức so vói quy định, dẫn đến thiếu điện giải, cụ thể là hạ Na trong máu, dẫn đến hiện tượng co giật kéo dài, hôn mê, tổn thương não và TỬ VONG.
Có ba mẹ không cho uống nước nhưng pha loãng sữa với nước, cũng gây hại y như vậy, không có gì khác.

*Bệnh nhi nguy hiểm vì uống quá lượng nước cần thiết*
Tại bệnh viện nhi TW tp HCM, một bệnh nhi 3 tháng tuổi vào bệnh viện nhi đồng 2 với triệu chứng co giật. Cơn co giật kéo dài và không đáp ứng thuốc, sau khi kiểm soát được co giật, các bác sĩ lập tức xét nghiệm chỉ số Natri trong cơ thể bé, kết quả là chỉ số đạt mức 119, cực thấp so với thông thường.
Nguyên nhân là bởi mẹ cho bệnh nhi bú đều với cữ cứ 2 bình sữa là 1 bình nước gây dư nước ở trẻ. Mẹ suýt hại con vì sự thiếu hiểu biết của mình.
Đã có cha mẹ ở Mỹ đi tù vì để con bị ngộ độc nước mà chết.
Ngộ độc nước ở trẻ nhỏ hay gặp ở các tình huống sau:
- Vì nghèo nên không có tiền mua sữa nên bố mẹ hay pha loãng sữa hay cho uống nước thế sữa (đây là nguyên nhân phổ biến nhất)
- Mẹ thiểu hiểu biết vì vậy cho bé uống nước với tỉ lệ 2 sữa, 1 nước gây dư nước trầm trọng.
- Không đọc kỹ công thức pha sữa bột, vì thế pha sữa và nước với lượng sai gây loãng sữa.
Cái gì quá nhiều cũng đều có hại, kể cả nước là thứ vô hại nhất.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------



## Bảo Bình (27/11/19)

Trẻ từ tháng trở lên bắt đầu hành trình ăn dặm mới bắt đầu cho uống vài ngụm nhỏ lúc trẻ có biểu hiện khát hay tráng miệng ngay sau khi trẻ ăn dặm, ăn thô hoặc ăn thức ăn đặc hơn sữa.


----------

